# It's that time of year again.



## Rodnboro (Sep 13, 2016)

It's time for the Savannah Food and Wine Festival again. Check out their event schedule at savannahfoodandwinefest.com. We attended the Taste of Savannah event last year and had a great time. We tasted some great wines.


----------

